# Optima D51 vs. D51R ???



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

Ok I know the difference is the posts are switched. 
However which one is the 51R ?










Battery A









Battery B


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

B..... 

Buy a stinger SPV35 instead.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/28673-stinger-spv35-honda-battery.html


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

chad said:


> B.....
> 
> Buy a stinger SPV35 instead.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/28673-stinger-spv35-honda-battery.html


Ummm, maybe...
$50,000 question: Will it work with this:
Power Top Battery Distribution System with Voltage Monitor


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

_Answer #1_
Nope but I'm not sure the group 51 Optima will either.

_Answer #2_
Nope but it will at least work for more than 6 months unlike every other optima group 51.


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

chad said:


> B.....
> 
> Buy a stinger SPV35 instead.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/28673-stinger-spv35-honda-battery.html


By the way, silver ep3?
I just bought my black 03 ep3 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep Silver EP! Congrats!


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

chad said:


> _Answer #1_
> Nope but I'm not sure the group 51 Optima will either.
> 
> _Answer #2_
> Nope but it will at least work for more than 6 months unlike every other optima group 51.


Ah crap...
Someone said it would.
I may try and "rig" it.
Thanks for he heads up and alternate suggestion (Stinger).

matt_b


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The answer is A.

Here's my car with a reversed red top group 34.
You can see the "+" on the terminal on the left. 
Note the orientation. If you took your battery 'A' above, and put it in my car it would work. 











FWIW, I suggest stepping up a size if you can. Those group 51 batteries suck. No matter who makes it. It's a friggin motorcycle battery. Eff Honda.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Optima has all the measurements on their website.... terminal spacing is key but remember that the 51 is TINY and that top on there will be like a lollipop.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> The answer is A.
> 
> Here's my car with a reversed red top group 34.
> You can see the "+" on the terminal on the left.
> Note the orientation. If you took your battery 'A' above, and put it in my car it would work.


Your battery is upside down goofball.. the answer is B 


Edit./.. (I'm the goofball, scroll down)



bikinpunk said:


> FWIW, I suggest stepping up a size if you can. Those group 51 batteries suck. No matter who makes it. It's a friggin motorcycle battery. Eff Honda.


Can't there's a high pressure line in the way that will rub unless you have a new tray welded up to move the battery over.. and you can only do this if you use a SRI intake.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bummer.

is there a class size in between 34 & 51?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't think so unless you go start looking into the odysseys and find an appropriate size.

Although not for the faint of heart (I guess) I WILL DIY my next battery out of smaller SLA's paralleled.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Dammit, bikini was right! Honda takes the 51R in the EP and THEN flips it over.. therefore it would run fine with a right side up 51..... WTF are they thinking.....

BTW here:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

don't neva question me again!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Honda was too cheap to buy another 2" of wire to make the 51 work 

I totally tried to get a 34 in there, and given the scrap metal I have laying around now I may still try it after fabbing up a new tray..... or go DIY and build a killer battery.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

w0rd.

which really screws things up when you're shopping for a battery. Hardly anyone stocks reversed terminal batts.


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

OK....

Restart button!
Before I buy a battery please gimme a suggestion for my Honda ep3 (03' Civic si)
Can I fit a larger Optima or another brand with some "adjusting"?
Perhaps a larger battery tray?

Maybe I should just buy a Stinger or other brand and some different terminals and scrap the:
Power Top Battery Distribution System with Voltage Monitor
???

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd scrap the power top honestly, in that car, with electric steering and knowing how many batteries I've eaten alive...... function over fashion.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the powertop thing is pretty sweet, but there's no way it'll work with a reversed terminal anyway. I tried. It requires you to completely rebuild the tray piece. I wound up selling it rather than hacking it up and trying to make it work.
Also, it would dwarf a group 51 anyway. You're better off scrapping that idea.


hawker, diehard platinum, etc for good batteries. You can pick up any voltage meter battery topper on ebay. I wound up just going with the standard batt terminals you see. $4 for the pair.


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

chad said:


> I'd scrap the power top honestly, in that car, with electric steering and knowing how many batteries I've eaten alive...... function over fashion.


Electric Steering ?!?!?! 
WTF?

I'll try a Stinger. 

Thanks,
matt_b


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

velomatt said:


> Electric Steering ?!?!?!
> WTF?


LOL, go try to find your power steering pump 

It's electric assist, the mechanism is on the firewall it's got a couple big fuggin wires going into it 

Join up on Ephatch Ep3 Information too.


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

I really like the car. I was down to an 03' Si or a 07' Fit.
The cooler car won, IMHO.

I read your other posts, did I understand that you had to fab a "riser" for the SPV-35 for it to fit properly?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah... a chunk of wood, helps it fit the hold down, you can bring the battery up a tad or fab the hold down to accommodate a shorter battery.


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

Chad,

Just ordered a SPV-35, thanks for your help.
Last question:
Do you know if the Stinger SPT55302 fit the SPV-35?

Stinger SPT55302 GM Battery Terminal Multiple Output


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't know to be honest, I imagine it will though although you may need different bolts.

The battery comes with the terminals not mounted.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I think the next step up from a 34 is a 36. One Accord guy I know put a bigger battery in his car and it's almost a straight drop in. Then again, we have acres of space in our bays 

And I consider the batteries that are called "reverse," "normal" :laugh:


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

so is stinger better then?


----------

